# Outfeed Table Idea



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KZyguUCdw4s


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

Very clever, I like that. :yes:


----------



## LaurelLaneWoodWorks (May 12, 2008)

I like the caster setup... pretty good design.


----------



## Gerry KIERNAN (Apr 20, 2007)

That is a very practical idea.

Gerry


----------



## Terry Beeson (May 29, 2008)

Great find... thanks for posting!!!


----------



## 3to1 (Aug 11, 2008)

The castor idea is the "kicker", good idea. Im building mine out of OSB,.......LOL


----------



## themechanic007 (Aug 6, 2008)

Thats very a cool idea...Im thinking about how you could make it as an outfeed table plus side extinsions and still have a workbench when stowed away......


----------



## EugeneInNC (Aug 18, 2008)

Great find. Thanks for posting it. That solves my problem of needing a second assembly table and will be a better outfeed table than the one I have no.

Eugene


----------



## TheRecklessOne (Jul 22, 2008)

That is awesome! I've got a really small shop and that outfeed/workbench looks like it would be perfect for my application. Can't wait to find the plans!


----------



## Richard (Oct 3, 2007)

Thats a great idea. Anyone have the plans for that outfeed table?

TIA

Richard


----------



## jdixon (Nov 21, 2007)

Wonderful idea! Putting it on my list. Man my list is getting long.:laughing:

John


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Started making this outfeed table today. Spent a few days gathering parts and material so I am ready to go now. Has anyone made this unit yet? Any thoughts? Any suggestions? If anyone is wondering, the unit is completely adjustable to suit any size table saw. The plans are complete with a calculation chart for sizing the table to your saw. I will keep you all posted and will post some photos (if it works out)
Ken


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

I like the table but 

DO NOT LIKE THE VIDEO OF HIM CUTTING WOOD!!!!!

That piece of wood he demonstrated cutting is TOO NARROW to not be using a PUSH STICK!!!

I have all of my digits and appendages and intend to keep them that way.

George


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

I would agree with you on the narrow piece of wood and of course, "the safety guards have been removed for clarity!" (if he keeps cutting wood like that, his fingers will be removed for clarity) :bangin:


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

So far, so good! Both raising caster assemblies are made and assembled, all panels are cut to size and all 4 legs and cross brace supports are cut to rough length, ready for milling. Going fishing tomorrow, right after work for 2 days, so I wont be able to work on it this weekend. Hopefully, there will be more to report on Monday.
Ken
:yes:


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Okay, the outfeed table is finally finished. I've gotta tell you, that so far, I really like it. I was going to post some photos but it looks exactly like the one in the video. If someone wants me to, I will post some photos.
I am going to be constructing some drilling stations next, so the outfeed table will get a real workout. I will give a report.
Ken


----------



## Jeekinz (Apr 18, 2007)

Good design. I searched and waited what seemed like forever to find an outfeed table I really liked. I got fed up setting up the old roller type outfeed support that I just built one. I used melamine ply for easy cleanup and slick surface.


----------



## jraksdhs (Oct 19, 2008)

its surprises me that people acually use guards on their table saws. Their more hassel than they are good. Im only 25 but i have been using cabinet saws for almost 15 years and I've never used a saw with one. I think every saw should be made with a riving knife, no questions asked. If people are worried about getting fingers cut off then they shouldnt be using a table saw. A push stick is another story. My limit is about 2 1/2 inches.


----------



## abraham.issac.jacob (Jan 28, 2010)

3to1 said:


> The castor idea is the "kicker", good idea. Im building mine out of OSB,.......LOL


Would this idea, reap a million dollar...?? I guess execution is bit tough.. what do you say...????

Nice thing to enjoy.. 

Cheers,
Jacob.


.


----------



## jim douglas (Feb 8, 2010)

Perfect timing, I'm remodeling my shop & that will work great for my application. Thanks


----------



## TS3660 (Mar 4, 2008)

Yes, this is an old thread. I did a searh for outfeed table and found it. Nice idea. It brings up a question. I see it doesn't have miter slots in it. Is there any reason you'd need them in ANY outfeed table?


----------

